# Please add more aspect modes



## Newbie (Jan 19, 2002)

When watching certain channels, the are black bars on all 4 sides. Using zoom (on my TV) results in too much zoom. If tivo can implement a variable zoom that would be perfect.

Then there is stretch-o-vision. If Tivo can implement a counter measure to put the screen back to a linear 4:3, that would be a mind saver. The stretch-o-vision is making me sick.


----------



## oversight (Jan 7, 2008)

I also would like to see a slightly more variable zoom. I realize th full zoom doesn't cut off THAT much information, but it's still somewhat annoying. Maybe something along the lines of anamorphic DVD's.


----------

